# Shipping boxes from UK to Aus



## cait (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, 
Can anyone recommend any good companies to ship boxes from UK to Aus? Or any companies we should stay well clear of?

Seems like prices and quality of service can differ greatly - so hoping for some advice!

Thanks in advance


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

I have used SevenSeas moving from Australia to Europe. Relatively good financial value, very easy service and payment method. I did have some damages that was not covered by the insurance type I selected, my fault I guess, but they certainly had no flexibility there. In other forums they have had good reviews as well. I believe the UK itself have some major players in this area too which you should be able to look up.

All the best with your move!

Cheers,
Daniel
australiaeuropeconnect


----------

